# Anyone know the name of this piano solo?



## grantpc (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The piano solo is a transcription (arrangement) of a famous aria by Ernesto De Curti:


----------



## grantpc (May 22, 2019)

Thank you so much


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

Well, this was a lovely find  Thanks, you two, thats another name on my small list of arias/opera that i listen to. The orchestral writing is gorgeous.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

For me this always brings back memories of devilled whitebait, which in the 1980s was my favourite first course in an Italian restaurant I used all the time somewhere near the Ashmolean in a basement, and they would play this on a looped tape, I would eat the heads


----------

